# sliccelt mellény



## Zsuzsu

Hello!

Fordításhoz kellene a "csípőnél mindkét oldalon sliccelt" kifejezés angolul, de szótárban nem találok kielégítőt, a neten pedig hiába keresgélek. Tud esetleg valaki segíteni?
köszi
zsu


----------



## Orreaga

Szia!

Could it be simply "slit on both sides"?  I think it's understood that it's at the hips.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Szia Orreaga,

Thanks for your reply! Since I don't have a clue how else I could translate it, I'll take your translation! Thanks a lot!


----------

